# My New Humi



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok Guys This Is My New Humi.....i Need To Get Some Sticks In Here!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

that a pretty tight humi!!! great pickup!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah that's a pretty cool humi


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

beautiful, where did you get it?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice humi. filler up


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about this - happy about your new humi but sad that it's empty.:lol: 
Very nice choice.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet humi EK!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new humi - she's a beauty! Nice pickups you got as well! 

CD


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

An empty humi...such opportunity! Congrats!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

an empty one i see a problem... very nice humi bro that is a awesome pick up..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup Ed!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice humi, I like.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

mikejh said:


> beautiful, where did you get it?


a. Friend for 100


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes a very sweet humi! Nice grab.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Thats a nice looking humi. Great pickup.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice box Ed, very nice indeed!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Humi now is the fun part filling it up


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's killer!!! That is actually a "real" cigar from the Old Virginia Tobacco Shop...it's called the Bratalia. It's supposed to be great smoke; you might want to look into it!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

very cool humi man. Im jealous!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful humidor!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet humi!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very unique.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats just a great looking humi right there!!! not that I'm biased or anything...LOL


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice, congrats


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

nice humi, let me guess, you like CAO cigars! :biggrin:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

MAN! my two favorite CAOs ! That is absolutely beautiful! Congrats man!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> a. Friend for 100


Did your friend make it? Is it made of old cigar boxes?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is money well spent nice looking humi!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool Humi, Edward!! I like it!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice humi Ed!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That is bad ass!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ... time to fill it up !!!..


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice. Fill r up!


----------

